# My wife thinks im crazy



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

Its been awhile since i have posted anything this is a little out of the usual my wife told me and the kids to carve out the pumkins today my kids did the usual witches cats and stuff but heres what i carved my wife thinks in gone nuts , whatu guys think am i to far gone?


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Now that's one good looking pumpkin you carved there,job very well done. Oh yeah you're not crazy,you just love fishing.


----------

